# USC vs. NYU



## Lapp (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay, I'm sure that this topic has been brought up many times, but I would like to introduce some new information*:

For Undergraduate, what film school is better? NYU or USC?

We must incorporate the location, financial aid, directorial as well as screenwriting classes, equipment, etc. 

*Also, remember that George Lucas just gave USC $175M. What exactly do you think this money will give to the University? When do you think the new George Lucas building will be completed?

Also, consider who has graduated from the two universities. I know that there aren't a whole lot of directors/writers out there that graduated from NYU (undergrad, not grad), however there are a boatload of filmmakers out there with bachelor degrees from USC [I am talking about people that have "made it"]. Does this tell us anything?

Discuss.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 17, 2006)

It tells us you strongly favor USC? 

The two schools are equal in overall awesomeness. It's a matter of preference. If you want the studio system, go to USC. If you want the indie system, go to NYU.

Here at NYU we like to say that the folks at USC will be injected straight into Hollywood with high-power jobs, while we starve, but they'll end up working to make our movies. Of course... the USC people probably say something else.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 17, 2006)

This whole debate will become moot if NYU and USC don't step up to the challenge and start working to beat Chapman, which is quickly catching up.


----------



## REDking (Oct 17, 2006)

You'll do well to get into either! But when push comes to shove the west coast can't be beat! Sorry East coasters but I grew up in MASS and the winters fu*king suck! It SEVERLY limits you're shooting schedule when the weather changes 6 times a day!


----------



## funkbomb (Oct 17, 2006)

Like TD said it depends what kind of business you want to get into.


----------



## El Grindio (Nov 26, 2006)

Most NYU grads that I spoke to say that 80% of their fellow grads now work in a completely unrelated field despite thinking that as a director, they were the next Scorsese.

There is a lot to be said for networking where the industry is located since Tarantino and Anderson attended no film school but networked their way into careers based on willpower, initiative and talent.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Nov 26, 2006)

part of the lucas deal, or so I've heard, is that they basically need to build the new complex ASAP. I've heard it will be operational in about 2 years, so people applying now will get to use it. 

I'd also like to point out that something like 150 kids are going to go to either NYU or USC...you dont really get to chose, they choose you.


----------

